

Ask HN: Did your fellowship application video receive any view? - newsignup

Our YC application video shows no views on youtube analytics. Are they skipping video part since they had lots of application this time?
Last time I could see the video was viewed for our S15 application.
======
vit05
Nope, but... My chances are only 0.001%. I sent an unfinished project that I
did on the last day of registration. I recorded the video in the last half
hour.

But I found it fantastic and I am very grateful to the whole team of
YCombinator. If before I could not stay an hour without thinking of my
project, today is just one second. Everything I see, read and hear on the
Internet or in any other situation, makes me think of a way to improve the
app.

YC fellowship was like a inception, planted a seed in my brain and now she
will only grow. Hope that give some fruits really soon.

Thanks for the opportunity.

------
Shamiq
6500 videos -- 4.5 DAYS worth of video if every application stuck to exactly 1
minute each.

------
almeidamarcell
Well... My video application was watched once. I don't know if this is good or
bad.

------
Keya
Keep your spirits up ..... we will all find out by today's end! We have lots
of views ..... but 90% of them were ourselves! :)

------
sheehantoufiq
Once from Texas for only 19 seconds. I don't live there and my video was
unlisted.

------
neoveller
Two views, both for the full length, give or take.

------
benjismith
Mine was not watched.

